# Pro Chem Super Tren 2000



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Anyone have any info on the Pro Chem Super Tren 2000 ( methyl tren )?? I've tried doing a bit of research, but not really come across any good info!

It's dosed at 2000mcg/ml ( 2mg/ml )

What would be a good starting point? 0.25ml or 0.5ml?

Cheers


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

iv just so happened to come across 2 bottles, im going to follow chilisi prot and go 1ml 4x a week 1hr prior to training for 5 weeks


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i was just about to say jab befor you train was tempted my self let us know how it makes you feel


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, I've read you should jab it 1-2hrs PWO!?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I run this 0.5-0.75ml pre workout.

Good stuff IMO


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I run this 0.5-0.75ml pre workout.
> 
> Good stuff IMO


Do you use it on every training day or every other? And I take it you don't use any on non training days?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah use about 45-60mins every preworkout.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice one! 

Cheers guys!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

matokane said:


> i was just about to say jab befor you train was tempted my self let us know how it makes you feel


will do, if you dont hear from me il be either dead or in jail lol, ashamed to say that regular tren gets me very aggressive


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

First couple of times I used it I got real bad sweats in the gym and was really out of breath, but it gets better!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> First couple of times I used it I got real bad sweats in the gym and was really out of breath, but it gets better!


did u ever get the shortness of breathe with reg tren?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

One more quick question mate, how long are you running it for?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> One more quick question mate, how long are you running it for?


well i got 2 bottles so i figure 5 weeks if i can make it lol

will be alongside

1500mg test enth

750mg eq


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

just a small cycle then...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

@ShaunH101

@solidcecil

LMAO guys i was doing a bit of research on this stuff and on typing "pro chem super tren 2000" into google images yours two pictures and names showed up!!!

other then that some very heavy/big guys are suggesting 0.5ml dosage, leaves me a bit worried on now starting with 1ml, one guy even went as far as to say "its like coming up on a drugs rush" lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> just a small cycle then...


thats my cruise :bounce:


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive got some starting tomorow, will let u no how i get on fellas :thumbup1:sh


```

```


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice one dude!  How much are you going to take?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Guy's, really dumb question, but is this an IM shot or Sub Q??


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Straight in to the muscle trained? So for arms, half the dose in each arm??

Only used to nice simple single IM shots!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

thought all oils should be IM anyway?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sureno said:


> thought all oils should be IM anyway?


Well that's what I though, but after doing a bit of research, some people are jabbing it Sub-Q??

I'm going to go with Chilisi though and shoot it IM!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers dude!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

What is methyl tren how does it compare to tren ace Is it more for aggression and mood enhancement or does it still have muscle building properties?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah use about 45-60mins every preworkout.


What if you train 6 days a week, jabbing every day could be a pain (literally) no ??


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> What if you train 6 days a week, jabbing every day could be a pain (literally) no ??


 down to you buddy


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> What if you train 6 days a week, jabbing every day could be a pain (literally) no ??


Not a huge volume of injection so you can jab everywhere there's a half decent bit of meat on you (waits for edit lol) making site rotation easy enough for everyday jabs.

Shaun you jabbed this stuff yet mate? I have been tempted to give it a go too


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

iv got a couple more months before i abuse this stuff lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Not a huge volume of injection so you can jab everywhere there's a half decent bit of meat on you (waits for edit lol) making site rotation easy enough for everyday jabs.
> 
> Shaun you jabbed this stuff yet mate? I have been tempted to give it a go too


Yes mate, did 1/4 of a ml or half a mg of today, love the stuff!  The focus and aggression!! Awesome!

Jabbed my delt with a slin pin!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Yes mate, did 1/4 of a ml or half a mg of today, love the stuff!  The focus and aggression!! Awesome!
> 
> Jabbed my delt with a slin pin!


could you of handled 1ml? thats what im going to do i think?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm gonna try .5 of a ml or 1mg next! I think at this point in time, the whole 1ml or 2mg would of been a bit much!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sound like your loving it  How long was kick in and fade out mate? It's obviously very potent gear if it gave you such a surge from such a low dose.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Did the shot about 1 hour before gym, started feeling it about 5 mins after getting to gym! I was still feeling "wired" a good three hours after gym! As you said, was such a low dose, gonna go for 1mg tomorrow!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds bloody good to me but why not try .5ml next? Low dose might have been the wrong wording as it is obviously quite potent :thumbs:

Have you ever tried dropping 30mg dbol few hours before training? If so how would you compare it to that?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I am trying .5ml tomorrow dude!  Never used Dbol pre workout! How long before workout do you take it?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

About 2-3 hours. Feels a bit like Coming up on an e tbh but with focus and power


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Might give it a go sometime this week them!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

X2! 30mg dbol 2.5hrs preworkout for me tomorrow!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what diff does the dbol make


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> what diff does the dbol make


Euphoric feeling, great pumps, focus and power


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Without having taken the super tren yet I think dbol will give a different lift, dbol makes me feel strong horny and happy, tren makes me feel like drinking blood out the throat of a freshly ripped off head and the power to be able to do it lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

:wub: tren :wub:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Without having taken the super tren yet I think dbol will give a different lift, dbol makes me feel strong horny and happy, tren makes me feel like drinking blood out the throat of a freshly ripped off head and the power to be able to do it lol


Lol that's kinda what I was wondering. not sure I always like the animal I turn into on tren but feels good while I'm on it


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Lol that's kinda what I was wondering. not sure I always like the animal I turn into on tren but feels good while I'm on it


Yeah I hate every moment on it out of the gym but untouchable in the gym in terms of focus and aggression etc


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Yeah I hate every moment on it out of the gym but untouchable in the gym in terms of focus and aggression etc


In walks super tren with a big grin on it's face


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

tren is a c*nt. super tren must be the hitler of c*nts.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Has our Shaun murdered his training parter or just too busy being a mean machine in the gym to keep us updated?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Has our Shaun murdered his training parter or just too busy being a mean machine in the gym to keep us updated?


Sorry dude! 

Well 5th day using it today, up to 1mg or half a ml! Strength is definitely coming on nicely, as is aggression! Feeling a lot hotter during my workout too! Also starting to very "Aggravated" when at the gym and I'm in my "zone" and my training partner starts messing around! So it's definitely working!  Big leg session tomorrow! So the true test will be then!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, what cycle you running at the mo. sorry if you already mentioned


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Just running a nice simple TriTest cycle dude! 600mg EW


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

So you can really tell the supertren is doing its stuff then mate. I'm already on tren e but tempted to shoot a bit of this too tbh


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah defo mate! It's the 6th week of Test, so you can say it's kicked in! And adding this Super Tren Has given me a noticeable strength increase!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> sounds good but ill never touch it again sleep probs aggression panic attacks all the time not for me even had cloudy vision when ive jabbed it scary sh1t lol.


How much were you using?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Did that myself. I was on 400mg a week of Tren E and added 1ml of Sup Tren each workout, raised all the good and bad effects of the tren. Will only run Mtren on it's own from now on


Thanks for that was going to run both so [email protected] that now lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Thanks for that was going to run both so [email protected] that now lol


X2 cheers chilisi, think I'll wait and try it with test alone


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Def ordering some of this!! Look forward to trying it. Only question is can it effect gyno.. My current cycle is 800mg test, 500mg deca per week.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Def ordering some of this!! Look forward to trying it. Only question is can it effect gyno.. My current cycle is 800mg test, 500mg deca per week.


This is way I was thinking to do with it add it to a test and npp cycle next year


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Having taken and observed a few others taking this I would advise anyone who is in a relationship and has ANY sort of anger issue to stay well away.

I tried 1ml pre workout and holy crap i wanted to murder...argued with gf over nothing and of three others who have taken it one spent the night in jail other split with gf and 3rd was OK (No gf though).

Treat with respect guys and be sensible.

It worked, but at a cost.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL I was going to do 2ml ...thank god I didnt


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Having taken and observed a few others taking this I would advise anyone who is in a relationship and has ANY sort of anger issue to stay well away.
> 
> I tried 1ml pre workout and holy crap i wanted to murder...argued with gf over nothing and of three others who have taken it one spent the night in jail other split with gf and 3rd was OK (No gf though).
> 
> ...


How were you jabbing it? Jabbing in to the muscle you're going to train, or just jabbing in to a "Normal" jab site??


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

2nd shot today, 1ml and not really

Noticing anything dramatic??? May be perhaps a tad more irritable

Prefer alpha pharmas parabolin tbh, I know it's only my 2nd shot but this stuff is meant to act straight away (60-90min) right?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sureno said:


> 2nd shot today, 1ml and not really
> 
> Noticing anything dramatic??? May be perhaps a tad more irritable
> 
> Prefer alpha pharmas parabolin tbh, I know it's only my 2nd shot but this stuff is meant to act straight away (60-90min) right?


Ran it for 4 weeks didn't rate it , get better from 100mg naps 1hr before training,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> 2nd shot today, 1ml and not really
> 
> Noticing anything dramatic??? May be perhaps a tad more irritable
> 
> Prefer alpha pharmas parabolin tbh, I know it's only my 2nd shot but this stuff is meant to act straight away (60-90min) right?


ur definitely more irritating m8 yes


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sureno said:


> 2nd shot today, 1ml and not really
> 
> Noticing anything dramatic??? May be perhaps a tad more irritable
> 
> Prefer alpha pharmas parabolin tbh, I know it's only my 2nd shot but this stuff is meant to act straight away (60-90min) right?


That's strange, you should be feeling something by now!! 

Just out of interest, what were you running the Alpha Pharma Parabolin at??


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

1 amp eod so if iirc about 75mg eod. I had constant aggression on that and it was great in the gym just not so much out of the gym, the super tren is making me a little down if anything, don't like it at all


----------

